# West Midland Reptile Expo - Book Your Tables!



## JamesJ

You may have read threads regarding the West Midland Reptile Society holding the West Midland Reptile Expo at the Kidderminster Glades Arena on the *9th August ’09*. We have taken table bookings from a variety of breeders and still have tables available. With many people/breeders now getting a good number of eggs and hatchlings coming their way we want to remind you of the show.​​Tables are 6ft x 3ft and £18 each, all with electrical points available.​​The venue has disabled access, toilets and parking right outside the arena.​Kidderminster Glades Arena
Wyre Forest Glades
Bromsgrove Street,
Kidderminster,
Worcestershire,
DY10 1PP​​Deadline for booking tables is 31st May ‘09.​​If you’d like to find out more about the Expo you can take a look at our website; www.westmidlandreptilesociety.org.​​Anyone interested in booking a table PM myself or Charlottej1983 your email address and we will forward over a booking form and all relevant information.​​The following people are attending:​DJ Reptiles
Snakes​Pollywog
Amphibians​Metamorphosis
Invertebrates​Blood Pythons UK
Pythons​Reptile Breeder
Geckos and Monitors​Exotics and Tropics
Amphibians​NelBeck Reptiles
Leopard Geckos and Royals​Where Dragons Dwell
High End Colour Morphs Bearded Dragons​Monkfield Nutrition
Livefood​KK Chameleons
Bearded Dragons, Ball Pythons, Boas​Big Yellow Gecko
Leopard Geckos​SJ Reptiles
Snakes​Still awaiting cheques from more breeders.​


----------



## Bexie

I know we have a table booked etc, but after speaking tozak, hetold me that the tables were 6' x 2'?

cant wait for the show to be honest.


----------



## charlottej1983

Bexie said:


> I know we have a table booked etc, but after speaking tozak, hetold me that the tables were 6' x 2'?
> 
> cant wait for the show to be honest.


no, the tables are 6x3. zak made a mistake :whistling2:


----------



## Bexie

charlottej1983 said:


> no, the tables are 6x3. zak made a mistake :whistling2:


Hmmmm, we've based our show stand on a 6' x 2' lol

erm guess i can get the OH to add another level to it. Any idea how high the tables are?

thanks


----------



## charlottej1983

youve got me thinking now. i will double check tomo and let you know.


----------



## JamesJ

Bump :2thumb:


----------



## Bexie

charlottej1983 said:


> youve got me thinking now. i will double check tomo and let you know.


Any info on the height?

thanks.


----------



## stuart89

Do you know if any hognose morph breeders are going to be there?

Cheers.


----------



## JamesJ

We have contacted a few hognose breeders but none confirmed. Im not sure if there are any people whove booked tables bringing hoggies off the top of my head youll have to check the breeder list. If you have any suggestions of breeders to invite feel free to contact us : victory:


----------



## JamesJ

:up: :whistling2:


----------



## JamesJ

Gaz Boa's added to breeder list :no1:, also have another private breeder paid for a table but no website has been given.

http://www.westmidlandreptilesociety.org/breeders.html


----------



## JamesJ

:up::up::up:


----------



## The T Lord

I'll be there, along with my dad, and a large car to transports inverts back in


----------



## JamesJ

The T Lord said:


> I'll be there, along with my dad, and a *large car* to transports inverts back in


 
Why not just get a van :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cato4eva

is it open to any1 not booking tables actually looking round im a bit blonde at mo


----------



## JamesJ

Yes it will be open to anyone but we will be asking all none members to join on the day so it would be quicker to join the west midland reptile society now (no membership fee's) : victory:


----------



## The T Lord

James_and_Hana said:


> Why not just get a van :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Actually, i ahve access to a Merc 313 Sprinter 09 plate 
thanks muchly James and Hana :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## JamesJ

:lol2: Does it not tempt you to use that instead?


----------



## Zak

42 days left to book tables guys!

Dont forget facebook event - Log in | Facebook
And
Website - Welcome to the West Midland Reptile Society website


----------



## Zak

bumpity bump


----------



## JamesJ

West Midland Reptile Society

Updated breeder list! I dont have websites for a number of them so if anyone is on the list, please pm me your url if you have one :2thumb:


----------



## KJ Exotics

Dr Simon Townson - Private Breeder, 
Good breeder of dartfrogs there.


----------



## Zak

KJ Exotics said:


> Dr Simon Townson - Private Breeder,
> Good breeder of dartfrogs there.


Indeed, knows his stuff aswell.


----------



## Steve L

What is your paypal for a table please?


----------



## JamesJ

PM'd :2thumb:


----------



## Zak

Well after chatting with some guys at BTS today looks like we've definitely got a few more invert breeders on board.

Keep it coming guys.


----------



## JamesJ

*Newly confirmed*
Hiss 'n' Hers & Paul Rice Reptiles

Still awaiting more cheques : victory:


----------



## Zak

Woke up this morning to find 4 emails for bookings. Seriously filling up guys with some quality names too.


----------



## charlottej1983

James_and_Hana said:


> *Newly confirmed*
> Hiss 'n' Hers & Paul Rice Reptiles
> 
> Still awaiting more cheques : victory:


peter rice. not paul. lmao


----------



## JamesJ

charlottej1983 said:


> peter rice. not paul. lmao


Shush :blush: I told you id deleted the text before I put it online, I was close enough :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JamesJ

http://www.westmidlandreptilesociety.org/breeders.html

Ark Reptiles added :2thumb:


----------



## dgreenway2005

can not wait till this show, i hope there is a variety there so get booking


----------



## Zak

Booking date has been moved back, so if you think you'd missed it you've got some extra time so get it in!


----------



## photographymatt

Zak said:


> Booking date has been moved back, so if you think you'd missed it you've got some extra time so get it in!


 
new date?


----------



## charlottej1983

photographymatt said:


> new date?


only the deadline for bookings, we have extended it. show is still on the 9th aug 09


----------



## photographymatt

I mean the deadline, whens the deadline?


----------



## Steve L

Sadly i cant find any one to help me on that date.. so i wont be attending  to sell but may come to look ..


----------



## Zak

Never know might be someone of here willing to help.


----------



## Zak

photographymatt said:


> I mean the deadline, whens the deadline?


Yet to be totally finalised but looking the end of June.


----------



## cornmorphs

Zak said:


> Yet to be totally finalised but looking the end of June.


 mine will be in the post in the morning.. so you should get in monday or tuesday i guess


----------



## Zak

Hope we're all getting excited now.


----------



## jamesthornton

I'm trying so hard to find a job but this town is empty. I need cash to spend at the show :0


----------



## Zak

Sell things on ebay?


----------



## pollywog

jamesthornton said:


> I'm trying so hard to find a job but this town is empty. I need cash to spend at the show :0
> 
> 
> Zak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sell things on ebay?
Click to expand...

Yeah you only really need one Kidney :whistling2:


----------



## Zak

More booking forms sent out today. Just cant stop them.


----------



## cornmorphs

Zak said:


> More booking forms sent out today. Just cant stop them.


 got mine yet dude?


----------



## charlottej1983

cornmorphs said:


> got mine yet dude?


hey nige, yeah got it. 2 tables booked just for u! :2thumb:


----------



## Zak

Cant let Doncaster hog all the top threads hehe.


----------



## jamesthornton

Bump up for WMRS!

My friend is planning on breeding basilisks and is looking for a pair, does anyone know if there COULD or WILL be any there?


----------



## JamesJ

Ive just been given an updated list of breeders attending so will be updating that when home on my own computer : victory:


----------



## -matty-b-

hya, on one of your other threads you said its quicker to get in if ur a member because none members will have to fill in a form, my dad aint a member and doesnt really care about reptiles hes just the transport lol would he still need to fill in the form/be a member???


----------



## JamesJ

We will be asking people to join but its not mandetory so your dad wont need to join if he doesnt wanna.


----------



## Zak

Deadline for bookings now approaching.

Few more breeders on board and website will be updated soon.


----------



## cornmorphs

Zak said:


> Deadline for bookings now approaching.
> 
> Few more breeders on board and website will be updated soon.


 get mine dude?? sent a while ago, havent checked the bank tho


----------



## cornmorphs

charlottej1983 said:


> hey nige, yeah got it. 2 tables booked just for u! :2thumb:


 ah sorry... ignore my post above


----------



## JamesJ

http://www.westmidlandreptilesociety.org/breeders.html
 
Updated :2thumb:


----------



## Zak

Deadline (which was set back) is now again fastly approaching. Get those forms in guys.


----------



## Pete Q

James_and_Hana said:


> West Midland Reptile Society
> 
> Updated :2thumb:


 You still havn't got me on your breeders list, I booked ages ago.


----------



## JamesJ

Sorry for the confusion Pete, glad its all sorted!
www.unusualalbinosnakes.com
added to the breeders list :2thumb:


----------



## JamesJ

:jump:

Few more breeders to add to the list when cheques are paid in  6 days left to book!!!


​


----------



## Pete Q

James_and_Hana said:


> Sorry for the confusion Pete, glad its all sorted!
> www.unusualalbinosnakes.com
> added to the breeders list :2thumb:


 Thats fine, it was no problem.


----------



## JamesJ

5 days left to book, 3 more cheques came yesterday so when back on my own computer ill get them up on the website :2thumb:

*Whose getting excited?
*:jump:​


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

I am cant wait :lol:


----------



## Zak

Im very excited and ive still got to create the table plan haha!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Us at the front please :lol:


----------



## lizamphid1

Payment for my table was sent today all the way from sleepy Suffolk. get your vivs at the show:2thumb:


----------



## JamesJ

lizamphid1 said:


> Payment for my table was sent today all the way from sleepy Suffolk. get your vivs at the show:2thumb:


 
Fantastic, lets hope it comes quick so we can get you up on the website : victory:

All the below have been added to the list today:​ 
Mark Davies - Private Breeder
*Tarantulas, Scorpions, Possibly Roaches & Snakes*

Cardiff Reptile Centre
*Dry stock, Wood, Substrate, Vines, Moss etc*

Athony Antonio - Private Breeder
*Corns, Bearded Dragons, Water Dragons, Tortoises, Milk & King Snakes*
​
Speckled Gecko
*Homebred Leopard Geckos*

Lexcorn
*Corn snakes, Hondurans, Ball Pythons & Rat snakes*


*:no1: **Complete list :no1:*​


----------



## KJ Exotics

Arghh i dont like the new site, better the way it was sorry.


----------



## Ringo

Awesome, we're on there! Cheers! =)


----------



## JamesJ

:jump:
4 days left to book!​


----------



## Sugababe6275

hiya hana
we sent our cheque off yesterday 

lau x


----------



## JamesJ

Sugababe6275 said:


> hiya hana
> we sent our cheque off yesterday
> 
> lau x


Great stuff Lau :no1:

Getting really excited now :jump:

44 days til the show and counting :whistling2:​


----------



## JamesJ

:snake: Deadlines nearing in so......
 *get those forms send out!! *:snake:

Few more to add on website when ive got details off the treasurer :no1:​


----------



## JamesJ

:jump:​ 
Will allow a week for payments so come and thats it as we need to get a table plan sorted, this is your last chance to book tables :2thumb:​ 
For anyone interested we can take paypal payments for tables.​ 
Added:​ 
Frogs Galore
*Amphibians*​ 
British Herpetological Society​ 
Stephen Wright - Private Breeder
*Corn Snakes*

The Happy Herp
*Corn Snakes*

Terry Stopher - Viv Builder
*Vivarium Builder*http://www.westmidlandreptilesociety.org/www.frogsgalore.net​


----------



## Zak

And more forms sent out today yet again!


----------



## reptismail

cant wait imgoing tothis show hopefully, what is the date ?6 august?


----------



## Zak

Sunday 9th August. 11am-5pm.


----------



## Zak

Remember friday is last day for booking forms!


----------



## sue

Mine has just gone in the post, one table pretty please if there are any left?


----------



## JamesJ

Yes there are some tables left :2thumb:​


----------



## JamesJ

:up:

Why do people always wait until last minute to show interest? :lol2:
We still have tables if anyone else is interested : victory:​


----------



## JamesJ

Just added to the website:​John Berry Reptiles
*Ball Pythons, Boas, GTP's*

Love Geckos
*Leopard Geckos*​
:no1:

Going to be one hell of a show!​


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Seems like got most of the best breeders in the country turning up


----------



## JamesJ

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Seems like got most of the best breeders in the country turning up


Deffinatly a good number of well known breeders! Im sure everyone will have great animals available. Still awaiting a few more cheques that have been posted and had a few more enquirys yest/today :notworthy:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Woooo cant wait to meet all the other breeders, should be a good day...
Are there any close pubs that are kid friendly.


----------



## JamesJ

There are plenty of pubs local but we tend to go to The Water Mill ; http://www.marstonstaverns.co.uk/Home/PlacestoEatandDrink/TwoforOne/Watermill which is family friendly / has a outdoor play area. I dont know about other pubs around really as we dont have kids around us.

That will probably be our destination of alcoholism after packing you breeders off and cleaning up after you :lol2: :2thumb:

Edit: its 1.3 miles to the water mill pub from the glades


----------



## Zak

James_and_Hana said:


> Just added to the website:​John Berry Reptiles
> *Ball Pythons, Boas, GTP's*
> 
> Love Geckos
> *Leopard Geckos*​
> :no1:
> 
> Going to be one hell of a show!​


Know its a good show when you've got a guy attending with a morph named after him haha. Definitely few more signing up by end of week/beginning of next.

To be honest with the amount of RFUK'ers going i think we may need more than one pub.

I've got a wedding the day after in bloody Peterborough, so dont think i cant can get too slaughtered.


----------



## amyloveys

i cant remember my member number !! can i still come ?


----------



## amyloveys

James_and_Hana said:


> :up:
> 
> Why do people always wait until last minute to show interest? :lol2:
> We still have tables if anyone else is interested : victory:​


waiting to see if its worth their while !!


----------



## Zak

amyloveys said:


> i cant remember my member number !! can i still come ?


Of course you can.

And trust me its going to be worth peoples while!


----------



## JamesJ

:up::up:

Few more breeders, will update the website when im home :no1:
​


----------



## JamesJ

:up::up:

The breeders that need to be added are Terry Thatcher and A Baker,
dont have the details of what they are bringing yet.

:no1:​


----------



## Zak

Terry Thatcher is bringing CB baja blue rock lizards, Varanus macraei, Tropical wood turtles (Rhinoclemmys), Marginated tortoises and his repcage mesh cages which he is taking pre-orders on for custom sizes - About lightweight aluminium framed cages with clear view black aluminium screen


----------



## JamesJ

The following have been added to the website :no1:

A. Barber
*Dry Goods, Inverts*

Terry Thatcher
*Baja Blue Rock Lizards, Ornate Wood Turtles, Marginated Tortoises, Range of Screen Cages.*

Snake City
*Corn Snake Hatchlings, poss adults, Yearling Royal Pythons.*

Welsh Reptile Breeders
*Ball Pythons, Leopard Geckos, Boas*

Paula White - Private Breeder
*Wonder Geckos, Crested Geckos, Leopard Geckos, Common Boas, Burmese Pythons, Western Hognoses, King snakes, Kenyan Sand Boas, Royal Pythons.*

Bloodball Reptiles
*Blood Python Morphs & Locales, Ball Python Morphs*

Trevor Goodwin - Private Breeder
*Corn Snakes, Milk Snakes, Rat Snakes*​


----------



## Zak

Sounds pretty good to me


----------



## purpleskyes

Terry Thatcher is going, is he not bringing any Uromastyx I thought he was the biggest breeder of these in the UK? or at the least the most well known.


----------



## Zak

purpleskyes said:


> Terry Thatcher is going, is he not bringing any Uromastyx I thought he was the biggest breeder of these in the UK? or at the least the most well known.


Ive contacted him regarding this, im after some uro's myself and would love them to be at the show especially considering the recent article in practical reptile keeping.


----------



## purpleskyes

Zak said:


> Ive contacted him regarding this, im after some uro's myself and would love them to be at the show especially considering the recent article in practical reptile keeping.


I love them, already have the egyptian and ocellata but I hear he is the go to man for Ornate and we would kill for one of those :lol2:

Let me know if he gets back to you about it thanks.


----------



## Scaley

YAY!!! Im gona be at the west mids show!!! Cant bloody wait!!! Now just to raise some cash, come on someone, please buy my xbox so i can have a spend up at the show!!!

Oh and il be on Terry's table selling vivs  
Blooming quality vivs too, so get your orders in and get some top notch vivs! : victory:


----------



## Zak

Scaley said:


> YAY!!! Im gona be at the west mids show!!! Cant bloody wait!!! Now just to raise some cash, come on someone, please buy my xbox so i can have a spend up at the show!!!
> 
> Oh and il be on Terry's table selling vivs
> Blooming quality vivs too, so get your orders in and get some top notch vivs! : victory:


Someone buy this mans Xbox so he can spend far too much on reptiles haha.


----------



## Scaley

Zak said:


> Someone buy this mans Xbox so he can spend far too much on reptiles haha.


Ha ha, i just wana buy more milks, as the missus likes these so ive gota jump at the chance of buying more before she goes off the idea! lol


----------



## Zak

Haha sounds good to me.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Scaley said:


> Ha ha, i just wana buy more milks, as the missus likes these so ive gota jump at the chance of buying more before she goes off the idea! lol



Where taking the some milks :blush:


----------



## Zak

From list i can see about 6 guys coming with milk snakes so should be enough to choose from.


----------



## Scaley

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Where taking the some milks :blush:


Im on the look out for anery het hypo, albino het hypo, well anything het hypo really! :flrt:


----------



## taraliz

Sorry this is probably written somewhere but how much is entry for adults and kids (ie under 4)
Thansk
x


----------



## charlottej1983

adults are £3.50.... (16 yrs and over)
12-15 yr olds £2.00
under 12's are free :2thumb:


----------



## JamesJ

Lastest Addition:

Captive Bred - Scott Wilkinson
*Royal Pythons & Crested Geckos*​


----------



## Zak

Another crestie breeder which everyone will love and some amazing royal morphs too. Oh we're spoiling all you lot!


----------



## Pono

Ooooooooh, i cant wait now! Scott Wilkinson's going!!! :2thumb: :gasp: :notworthy:

Ed


----------



## Zak

Getting close now guys.


----------



## oakelm

Scott from captivebred is going!!
I now know I am going to be spending way too much, again.:blush:
Off to count the penny jar.


----------



## reptismail

im goin, there better be yellow annies there.


----------



## Pono

oakelm said:


> Scott from captivebred is going!!
> I now know I am going to be spending way too much, again.:blush:
> Off to count the penny jar.


Exactly what i thought when i found out scott was going lol 

Ed


----------



## Zak

Anyone after royals is completely spoilt. John Berry, Scott + numerous others!


----------



## JamesJ

All the below have been added to the website, I havnt physically got the booking forms yet they are still with the treasurer so some descriptions are breif or not included at the moment.

Birch Heath Veterinary Clinic​ 
Custom Aquaria
*Custom glass tanks*​ 
Boa Select
*Boa Constrictor Morphs*​ 
Global Geckos
*Crested Geckos, Corn Snakes, Morph Bearded Dragons, Various Other Geckos.*​ 
RT Reptiles​ 
Exotic Pets Ltd
*Dry Goods & Inverts*​ 
Over 100 tables paid for :no1:​


----------



## Zak

Haha its going to be amazing!

Global Geckos has some amazing stock and Custom Aquaria should be bringing other dry goods too!


----------



## charlottej1983

all tables now sold!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------

